# a couple of my previous squats



## Durp (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey there y'all! I found a few pics of past squats I had going on! Enjoy!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 30, 2015)

was someone letting you camp in their back yard?


----------



## Durp (Apr 30, 2015)

The tent I just found an empty lot and posted up for 3 months until the authorities made us leave.


----------



## Durp (Apr 30, 2015)

I just find a place and act like I belong there until I'm told to leave. I found its easy to hide out in the open if you act like you belong there 

Moral of the story is have respect for everyone around you, don't smell like a toilet, or be just a wastoid pos, and life is a lot easier. The cop that booted us gave me the cab over, and hooked me up with a job at a campground for the summer that payed and gave a nice spot in the woods for free all because we were polite and as clean as on e can be with out a functioning shower. Clean up your act kids and people will be good to you.


----------



## Kal (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome and nothing wrong with being clean.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 1, 2015)

right on for getting away with crashing for free...and not to be a dick, but these arnt squats. i dont see any used rigs or empty 40's. and wheres the guy with a broken nose from the fight the night before? the used condoms left next to yer head? psh.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 1, 2015)

Hell yes. Howd did you manage to seal the stove pipe without melting and such


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2015)

That tent looks bad ass.
Was set up well enough for winter weather?



JimH1991 said:


> I just find a place and act like I belong there until I'm told to leave. I found its easy to hide out in the open if you act like you belong there
> 
> Moral of the story is have respect for everyone around you, don't smell like a toilet, or be just a wastoid pos, and life is a lot easier. The cop that booted us gave me the cab over, and hooked me up with a job at a campground for the summer that payed and gave a nice spot in the woods for free all because we were polite and as clean as on e can be with out a functioning shower. Clean up your act kids and people will be good to you.



Yup good advice. If you really want to it's not that difficult to clean up once in a while. Heck just walk into a Dunkin Donuts or gas station and use the washroom without buying anything. I've done it around here all the time.


----------



## Durp (May 1, 2015)

it was a military surplus tent, vinyl with a canvas liner, and I wintered in it. It was super toasty because of the wood stove, which had a thick rubber grommet that held the pipe in place it was rated for -30 f altho it only got down to 10 degree, which I didnt notice until I had to go the out house I dug.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jun 20, 2015)

Where in the world do the po-lice kick down Cab overs and jobs?


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

@JimH1991 

Awesome!!!!

Squats *don't* have to be disgusting sewars. 

Loved the camper! My dream is to live in one.


----------



## Durp (Jun 27, 2015)

@Rolling Blackouts wa state my man.

@Andrea Van Scoyoc the cab over was way too small for 2 folks and a big dog trapped in during rain season. It was super tiny.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 27, 2015)

@Andrea Van Scoyoc the cab over was way too small for 2 folks and a big dog trapped in during rain season. It was super tiny.[/QUOTE]

Maybe I secretly have Agoraphobia...but I like nestled and comfy places.

If there's too much space, I get overwhelmed.

I'm not afraid of space, just prefer just what I need.

:ldman::


----------



## Durp (Jul 8, 2015)

For sure but any time anyone needed to move the other person and dog would have to sit down. It was really tiny, makes the sail boat I'm gearing up to live aboard seem huge and it is only a 26 ft. The cab over was only slightly more comfy then my current rig which is a 2 dr vw golf hatch back.


----------

